
Media Genre More Basic Than Politics or Personality? - r721
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2015/10/media-genre-more-basic-than-politics-or-personality.html
======
eli_gottlieb
Damnit. I read a whole Hanson article and nobody was able to explain what my
preference for mecha anime says about my politics.

 _Even though there 's a strong connection._

